# Hilly's first TUTORIAL!! Rockocco Glamorpuss!! PIC HEAVY!!



## Hilly (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok I woke up today and was like, let's do a tut! I figure I'll give back to the community lol. I hope that maybe this will be helpful for yall. 

The Goods:

SPF 15 MAC Foundation and Clinique Foundation Brush
Two Faced- First Face
Jardin Aires Pigment and 239 Brush
Satin Taupe and 219 Brush
Fertile and 219 Brush
Shroom with a wide eyeshadow brush by Sonia Kashuk
Charcoal Brown with 266 brush
Black track FL with 209 Brush
Zoomlash
Knight Devine with a flat brush
Shimpagne with 129 Brush
Rockocco LS
Some pink clinique lippe

And of course...PATIENCE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Eww Nakkie Face!






Ahhh some foundation just on cheeks and nose (to help the red)






Next, my favorite base in the world by Two Faced- First Base. I love it better than UDPP! Ohhh blasphemy! 






Now using the 239 Brush and Jardin Aires all over my lids. Not too much into the crease tho.






 Next step IMHO is what makes the look. I use the 219 Pencil brush to outline my crease and go next to my bottom lid (to make sure their is symmetry) The 219 Brush is a fantastic investment if you don't know how to use crease brushes or how to find your natural shape. 






Rock the windshield wiper move and use the satin taupe in your whole crease..not just the outer. Your hand should get lighter as your color progresses to the inner crease. 






Tada, here is my face after using all that work! Kiddies, we still got more to do! Let's go!






Let's put a little Fertile in that outer V to give some definition and drama to our eyes!






Now blend on the crease with shroom all the way until you get under your eyebrows. This helps soften this look and make it so we dont look like hoochies!






I'm tired of these funky lookin brows! Let's fill them in. I normally wouldn't use this Espresso Brown ES, BUT Mac sent it to me for free so I thought it would be good for brows. Use that 266!






Thus far






I don't smoke, but I will say, this will be one SMOKIN look babes!






Gotta line! I love Black Track Fluid Line. So easy to use and get a great winged out look. Gotta look retro if you want to rock Rockocco!!
Pull your lid as TIGHT as possible and make sure your eye is closed. Also, make sure your fingers arent slick with lotion or hatever, then your finger and lid will slip!!






Ack! I hate when my liner doesnt look perfect. Well we still have another lid to go!







Lookin better!






Put that Mascara on! I love Zoomlash even tho a lotta peeps dont. Oh well. Use what you like! I'll still be your BFF!
BTW, can anyone put on Mascara with their mouths closed?






I dont like eye pencil on my lower lashes. I dipped a flat brush from Avon into Knight Devine and lightly lined the bottom lids and then put some light mascara on those bottom lashes.






I've come a long way so far from that ugly zombie girl with no makeup!






I don't know how to use an MSF but I thought I'd use it here for good measure. Tyra Banks said to use bronzer on your hairline if you have a big forehead. So I did that too with the MSF Shimpagne. 






I love you Rockocco! 






Gotta gloss up!






Holy Cow!! I am done!! And it's only 10:52 AM on a Saturday!

Have a great day yall!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 25, 2007)

You look great, I love red lips on you.


----------



## Aevalin (Aug 25, 2007)

Great look and a well put together tut too!  Thank you


----------



## melliquor (Aug 25, 2007)

You look great.  Thanks for the tut.  You look fantastic in red lips.  They really suit you.


----------



## oddinary (Aug 25, 2007)

You are rocking those red lips! Great tutorial!


----------



## mommymac (Aug 25, 2007)

Very nice, you gave some really good tips that I'll be incorporating into my routine, why did MAC send you free shadow, is it a perk of some kind?


----------



## Hilly (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommymac* 

 
_why did MAC send you free shadow, is it a perk of some kind?_

 
I wrote to their customer service and told them about an experience I had at a counter and out of appreciation, they sent me a free gift. lol


----------



## awhookie7 (Aug 25, 2007)

I love your tut. Where did you get that lipstick holder I see in the first pic? Thanks


----------



## Hilly (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *awhookie7* 

 
_I love your tut. Where did you get that lipstick holder I see in the first pic? Thanks_

 
I got it from the Container Store. holds 24 lippies for $7.99


----------



## dollypink (Aug 25, 2007)

great tut, love the look


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 25, 2007)

Yay! Great tut and I love the look.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 25, 2007)

I love this!  You did a fantastic job! Thanks


----------



## daFilli (Aug 25, 2007)

really pretty. u have nice teeth, really white... don't tell thats natural!! lol i'd be so jealous. lol


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 25, 2007)

Smokin hotness!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## sassychix (Aug 25, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhh ur gorgeous!!


----------



## Forever. (Aug 26, 2007)

The result is very pretty =0~!

Though the pictures on some of them are very blurry x.x


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 26, 2007)

gorgeous girl, gorgeous tut!
One thing, though - some pics are really blurry and it kinda interferes, maybe practice more with the cam to get close-up shots with no blur (the flower option)


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 26, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## entipy (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome!! And you are NOT ugly zombie girl with no MU. LOL. 

I agree on the blurry pic thing. I know it's hard when doing a tut!! And frustrating. LOL. Play around with your macro settings on your camera if you have them. It helps SO much with close-up shots! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GREAT TUT, girl!!


----------



## marmara (Aug 26, 2007)

i like ur e/s amazinge


----------



## Taj (Aug 26, 2007)

wonder ful  ! I love the sparkling eyes with outrageous lips !


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 26, 2007)

You are so cute even with out makeup.  Your makeup is so organized.  That's wonderful!  I love the red lipstick and the dice are so cute.


----------



## beth_w (Aug 26, 2007)

Great tutorial! And I can't keep my mouth closed when I do mascara and I don't know anyone who does.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry bout the blurred pics! My bf will help me next time with the pics. Our camera screen is broken and cracked so it's hard to tell lol


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Aug 26, 2007)

you are so pretty....everytime i see you, you remind me of someone famous, but I can't think who the hell it is!. Your teeth are beautiful!


----------



## M_O_O_N (Aug 26, 2007)

LOVE IT, specialy ur lips, u look awsome


----------



## belldandy13 (Aug 27, 2007)

you are too cute for words!  gorgeous look~


----------



## sitasati (Aug 27, 2007)

wow...so pretty hilly!


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 27, 2007)

fabulous tut!!  the eyes are so sexy, but still very natural looking and rockocco seriously must have been made for you. 

btw, may i ask what skincare products you use?  i can't believe how flawless your skin is, especially since you use such a sparse amount of face make-up!!  i'm sitting hear w/ a face full of primer and foundation and concealer and powder... and the results aren't nearly as pretty.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 27, 2007)

I love it! Thank you for the tut and your great humor. Hottie girl!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 27, 2007)

Lovely!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_btw, may i ask what skincare products you use?  i can't believe how flawless your skin is, especially since you use such a sparse amount of face make-up!!  i'm sitting hear w/ a face full of primer and foundation and concealer and powder... and the results aren't nearly as pretty._

 
Thank yall so much for the comments!! It's such a confidence boost hehe. 
For my skin, Ive been using the Clinique Acne Solutions line...the wash and toner. Once or twice a week, Ill use this neutrogena facial peel. HTH!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 28, 2007)

Beautiful.. Love the story hahaha


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 29, 2007)

that eye combo is hot.. do i need jardin aires??


----------



## Hilly (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_that eye combo is hot.. do i need jardin aires??_

 
you know, i bet you could use gold mode or any gold/silver/peachy shimmer piggie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth

Thanks everyone for yalls sweet words!


----------



## Brianne333 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hilly, that was just lovely!  Is that you in your avatar?  If it is - could you tell me what eye colors you are wearing there (if you remember)?  Every single time I see your avatar I notice how lovely your eye makeup looks, it makes me want whatever colors those are!


----------



## Chpidou (Aug 31, 2007)

Fantastic ! Very beautifull ! I love it !


----------



## Hilly (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne333* 

 
_Hilly, that was just lovely!  Is that you in your avatar?  If it is - could you tell me what eye colors you are wearing there (if you remember)?  Every single time I see your avatar I notice how lovely your eye makeup looks, it makes me want whatever colors those are!_

 
Aww thank you so much! The makeup in that picture is Jest (all over), French Grey in crease, and nehru in the outer v. There is some smuged liner on the bottom lash line (3/4 of the way) and some liner on the top. 
HTH!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 31, 2007)

Girlfriend, you ROCK the red lips! This looks great! The eye is kind of subtle, yet glamour &the lips add the PUSS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha. Great, thanks!


----------



## 5_mac_love (Sep 1, 2007)

loved your tut, i especially loved how you put what brush you used with each eyeshadow! great job!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 1, 2007)

your gorgeous!!! Excellent job well done!!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 1, 2007)

This is a really pretty look, your skin makes me wanna kill myself because it's gorgeous.

"I don't know how to use an MSF but I thought I'd use it here for good measure. Tyra Banks said to use bronzer on your hairline if you have a big forehead. So I did that too with the MSF Shimpagne."

You don't have a big forehead!! But I have to say that contour (or bronzer I guess) around the hairline will diminish a larger forehead/receding hairline, but something shimmery like shimpagne would accentuate it. And I never listen to Tyra's beauty advice, as her weaves are always crooked and her foundation almost never matches lmao


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 1, 2007)

What a pretty look! I've been looking for some ideas to wear with red l/s and this is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for doing this tutorial


----------



## Hilly (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_You don't have a big forehead!! But I have to say that contour (or bronzer I guess) around the hairline will diminish a larger forehead/receding hairline, but something shimmery like shimpagne would accentuate it. And I never listen to Tyra's beauty advice, as her weaves are always crooked and her foundation almost never matches lmao_

 
LMAO!!!!! That's sooo funny!!!


----------



## danabird (Sep 1, 2007)

you look flawless!!!!


----------



## breathless (Sep 3, 2007)

haha shucks! you're adorable!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 6, 2007)

yummm


----------



## Edie (Nov 7, 2007)

AWEsome!


----------



## Mo6ius (Nov 27, 2007)

This tut is so neat. Thank you.


----------



## seachell12 (Nov 30, 2007)

that is such a great look on you!


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

You look fabulous!


----------

